# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE COSEDORAS DE SACOS DE LA MARCA NEW LONG

## PRAMAC INDUSTRIAL

Estimados.
Somos la empresa PRAMAC INDUSTRIAL SAC
Atendemos a la industria Alimentaria hace casi 10 años a través de la venta de equipos y servicios, y hoy en día tenemos el agrado de ofrecerles COSEDORAS DE COSTALES MANUALES de la marca NEW LONG, modelo NP-7A, a un super precio.
Bajo condiciones por importación. 
Los interesados en esta clase de equipos pueden comunicarse con nosotros a los números 01 517-7071 o a los números 977 705 251  NP7A.pdfTemas similares: VENTA DE COCEDORAS DE SACOS DE LA MARCA NEW LONG VENTA DE TUBERÍAS CON JUNTA SEGURA MARCA PAVCO VENTA DE CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (MARCA HANNA) Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda... Importadores de fruta chinos del mercado Long Wu, gratamente sorprendidos con los sabores de las frutas peruanas

----------


## jimmydiaz

Buenos dias, cual es el precio de la cosedora de sacos?

----------


## PRAMAC INDUSTRIAL

Estimado si estas interesado puedes consultarnos al correo ventas.generales@pramacindustrial.pe

----------

